
Are Blogs As We Know Them Dead? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/10/21/are-blogs-as-we-know-them-dead/
======
seacheala
It seems a little pre-apocalyptic to suggest that blogs "as we know them" will
soon vanish from the earth. Sure, FB, Twitter, etc. are gaining ground - but
more by creating a need that people didn't know to exist previously rather
than by pushing out blogs. The problem with a text-full blog is its lack of
interactive elements, which FB, Twitter have capture nicely. Collaborative
technology may be where it's at, but unique, well-reasoned blogs that
contribute to the intellectual landscape can stay around with a strong
following (think fivethirtyeight)...it just seems that nobody's particularly
interested in reading a tome about your personal daily errands anymore when
status updates will suffice.

------
Psyonic
I sure hope so. Good riddance (at least to 99% of them)

